

Teach entreneurship in Ghana - kennon
https://www.jobscore.com/jobs/marcusronaldi/seniorprogrammanagerseniorfaculty/c-8nrcnfWr3PoPeJe4axtb

======
kennon
I wasn't sure if it's inappropriate to post a job listing on here, but it
sounds like a good opportunity for someone who is looking for something a bit
different from the usual startup/desk job.

